# laughing marijuana



## skunk (Aug 27, 2005)

is ther a certain strain of marijuana  that makes you laugh or does it have to do with the mood you in before smoking ? like drinking


----------



## cratos (Feb 28, 2006)

I think it is a little of each but I've noticed that there are certain smokes that are what I call 'happy weed' as opposed to the stoned 'i dont wanna get up' weed.  Judging from strain descriptions, I'd say that the more indica the more it is a lazy weed, and the more sativa, the more it is a happy weed. But thats just a guess. Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2006)

That sums it up pretty well, cratos. Though I will add that the ripness of the trichomes, (earlier/clear more happy heady. later/amber more deative) have an influence also.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2006)

Cratos said:
			
		

> I think it is a little of each but I've noticed that there are certain smokes that are what I call 'happy weed' as opposed to the stoned 'i dont wanna get up' weed. Judging from strain descriptions, I'd say that the more indica the more it is a lazy weed, and the more sativa, the more it is a happy weed. But thats just a guess. Anyone have any input on this?





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> That sums it up pretty well, cratos. Though I will add that the ripness of the trichomes, (earlier/clear more happy heady. later/amber more deative) have an influence also.


 

Good point Hick and Cratos. thought I would throw this in as well. Just to keep it all together.


----------

